# Looking for freelance photographer in Milan



## inez_wihardjo (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, Im looking for good photographers in Milan for a project-based job. If anyone is interested, please drop me an email, stating how much are your charges!

Thanks! 
Inez


----------

